
Free PacktPub Book: R for Data Science - prostoalex
https://www.packtpub.com/packt/offers/free-learning?utm_source=Sentori&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=Free+Learning+30th+April+15
======
qohen
FYI, this is part of PacktPub's free daily book giveaway -- every day at
midnight UTC (e.g. 4PM PDT) -- or a little after -- the book at the free-
learning link changes to a new title, which can be downloaded in a variety of
formats or read online. They sometimes have thematic weeks, e.g. Android, Data
Science, etc. (Note: you'll need to set up an account at PacktPub.com to be
able to download the free book).

